# TiVo helpline: "this service is no longer available!"



## Jo.Cassady (Jul 21, 2002)

I called 01506 421710 (listed on saynoto0870.com)

There is just a recorded message saying 'This service is no longer available'!

Is this the end of TiVo Support?

I just wanted to know if TiVO can support the Digihome DTR80 which is £80 from Argos : http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/5321272/Trail/searchtext>DIGIHOME.htm

*Is this the end of TiVo? *I really hope not


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

Jo.Cassady said:


> I called 01506 421710 (listed on saynoto0870.com)


Try ringing the official number then  (*08702 418486*)


----------



## Jo.Cassady (Jul 21, 2002)

mikerr said:


> Try ringing the official number then


It's blocked from my phone line. If it works, then great, I'll call from work or something. (and *if* it does work, my apologies for starting a pointless thread  )


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Just wait until Pete77 sees this thread


----------



## Fred Smith (Oct 5, 2002)

Jo.Cassady said:


> I just wanted to know if TiVO can support the Digihome DTR80 which is £80 from Argos : http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/5321272/Trail/searchtext>DIGIHOME.htm


Firstly it's PVR itself with twin tuners so it will only confuse the situation with TiVo? Get a cheap £20 Freeview box for TiVo and use the Digihome by itself.

Secondly if you look at recent posts regarding what new boxes TiVo will control, posters who have contacted TiVo support at Sky and been referred back here as they don't know.


----------



## Jo.Cassady (Jul 21, 2002)

Fred Smith said:


> Firstly it's PVR itself with twin tuners so it will only confuse the situation with TiVo? Get a cheap £20 Freeview box for TiVo and use the Digihome by itself.
> 
> Secondly if you look at recent posts regarding what new boxes TiVo will control, posters who have contacted TiVo support at Sky and been referred back here as they don't know.


I was considering getting the Digihome PVR because ... I wanted an excuse for a new toy.

I opted for a Philips set-top box for approx £34 - http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/5321076/Trail/searchtext>FREEVIEW.htm -










*- works a treat.
- It's tiny. *

The only sucky thing about it is the remote control is a bit small, but since the IR blaster on my TiVo will be doing most of the work I don't care.

Other advantages

- it changes channels really fast.


----------



## Jo.Cassady (Jul 21, 2002)

Mods, please delete this thread. 

I do wonder why there's isn't a non-0870 number to call anymore. (but I don't need to call them now anyway.)


----------



## humap14 (Sep 17, 2008)

WOuld just like to confirm that from my experience (3 calls in the past fortnight ) the TIvo CS service has been dropped ( I guess Tivo stopped paying for it ) - using the correct number makes no difference.

When dialing the official number, you get through to Sky, and I've been repeatedly told by them they don't have anything to do with Tivo.

Interested if anyone has any (better) experience.


----------



## Jo.Cassady (Jul 21, 2002)

humap14 said:


> WOuld just like to confirm that from my experience (3 calls in the past fortnight ) the TIvo CS service has been dropped ( I guess Tivo stopped paying for it ) - using the correct number makes no difference.
> 
> When dialing the official number, you get through to Sky, and I've been repeatedly told by them they don't have anything to do with Tivo.
> 
> Interested if anyone has any (better) experience.


If that's true, that's *alarming*. What if they stop producing programming data next?


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Seeing as Sky (who run the Tivo CS servicce) don't have diddly-squat to do with the programming data, it's highly unlikely.

I have just tried dialling the only _official_ Tivo CS number - *0844 241 0703* - and it was engaged both times. Not sure what, if anything, that means.


----------



## geekspeak (Oct 1, 2002)

humap14 said:


> WOuld just like to confirm that from my experience (3 calls in the past fortnight ) the TIvo CS service has been dropped ( I guess Tivo stopped paying for it ) - using the correct number makes no difference.
> 
> When dialing the official number, you get through to Sky, and I've been repeatedly told by them they don't have anything to do with Tivo.
> 
> Interested if anyone has any (better) experience.


If that is true, how would monthy subscribers be able to cancel? The only way I can see that happening would be if they have stopping taking further payments and that could only mean one thing.


----------



## aerialplug (Oct 20, 2000)

The original TiVo number is now a generic "thankyou for calling Sky" (SIC)
The new number is perpetually engaged (11:17pm - here... at the moment)

No customer service any more when needed - and I had a genuine query tonight.

Life time service. Hurumph.

My TiVo is still working well and I'm still alive so whose life are they talking about?!


----------



## countjocular (Aug 28, 2002)

Called 08702 418486 last tues 30th and got through as normal, actually it was one of the TiVo CS 'old timers' I spoke to. This number is on the Uk TiVo website, as well as saynoto0870.com

Cheers


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

cwaring said:


> I have just tried dialling the only _official_ Tivo CS number - *0844 241 0703* - and it was engaged both times. Not sure what, if anything, that means.


Probably that hundreds of alarmed TiVo owners, panicked by reading this thread, are trying to call it to see if it still exists 

For God's sake guys..... CHILL


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Well the 0870 number was changed to the 0844 number some time ago. That's all I know.

Of course, they _could_ change to an 03 number but this is Sky so there's no chance of that happening, is there?


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

Sky allege calls to their own numbers starting 0844 are free of charge for those of their customers who also have a Sky Talk calling plan and call at a time of day when their calls to numbers starting 01, 02 or 03 would be free of charge. Of course I would only believe it myself when I see it on one of their customer's phone bill with such a call listed on it.

As to the problems with the Tivo phone numbers I would agree that the www.sayno0870.com 01506 alternative no longer works and says the service is not available but this is not surprising as Sky is one of the minority of misguided companies who have regularly closed down any geographic alternative numbers listed by the www.saynoto0870.com website

My tests (which cost me 10p) also indicate that the 0844 number is permanently engaged but that the 0870 number still connects but only to a generic Sky call centre number.

So it does seem that Suggestions is not the only UK specific service that Tivo Inc is now starting to withdraw.:down:


----------



## 6022tivo (Oct 29, 2002)

I expect it is engaged as they are busy.....

"Look, I am not telling you again, Suggestions are gone forever"


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

08702 418486 worked OK just now - TiVo CS answered

0844 241 0703 seems to be engaged full time


----------

